# John from Buzzards Bay



## Kells22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello... New guy here! I just picked up a 1977 Kells 22 sailboat... my first one! It's going to need some work, but I thought it would be a good project to work on with my son. We're taking the Sailing Skills and Seamanship course offered by the USCG... wanted to start out right! I'm looking forward to learning as much as I can and hopefully get some advice from fellow sailnet users. I stated a small blog to track my progress on the sailboat so please feel free to stop by and offer advice... I can always use it! There's a link on my public profile.

Regards... John


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Kells - welcome to SN dude. This is a great place.


----------



## alwheeler98 (Oct 6, 2008)

We also sail Buzzards Bay, we're up in the northern part of the bay-near the canal entrance.

You're in for a lot of fun!


----------



## ccollins0601 (Dec 7, 2003)

John, 

I sail out of Fairhaven on Buzzards Bay. Alwheerler's right, it's a lot of fun! 

I used to have an Aquarius 23, a trailer-sailor with a skiff-keel centerboard - from the picture the Kells appears similar. If you're new to sailing the bay can be challenging on that type of boat. Taking the seamanship course is a good idea (something I still need to do). A good mainsail reefing setup and roller furler for the jib would be worthwhile investments if you don't have them already. 

Especially in the late afternoon southwesterlies, which can create very steep chop, be cautious and stay close to sheltered areas rather than get caught in the middle of the bay. Do that and you'll have a great time!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

welcome to sailing. I had a kells 22 years ago. i found it very tender with just 600 lbs ballast so the reefing and furling gear would make you a lot safer and make the sailing fun. have fun be careful but most of all go sailing


----------



## Kells22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks alwheeler98 I'm looking forward to it!

ccollins0601 thanks for the info, I'm looking for someone to make me a set of sails now so I will be sure to ask about reefing points and a furler setup.

nccat30 I posted a picture on my blog of my keel... link on my public profile. Is it the same as your Kells? I definitely plan on sticking to the inner bay until I upgrade. Again thanks for the information!


----------



## CalEnron (Nov 15, 2009)

Should be fun! Reef early... I sail out of and live-aboard on Nantucket. There are numerous sailmakers on the cape, and you shouldn't have a problem finding one. The only time I've spent in the Buzz Bay area was a quick trip through Woods Hole bound for Naushon Isle, and It was beautiful once the sun rose. Good luck!


----------

